# Guy turns wood on same lathe for 70+ years



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

I saw this posted on another site I frequent and thought this board might find interest in it too.

http://spitalfieldslife.com/2010/12/24/maurice-franklin-wood-turner/


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Great read. Thanks


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I would like to watch him work, I bet he is like a automatic duplicator.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If Trodery sees the picture of the wood chips he'll be on the next flight over with his broom.







Incredible story.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

good story. thanks


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That's Tortuga in 50 years! 8*)


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Viking48 said:


> If Trodery sees the picture of the wood chips he'll be on the next flight over with his broom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I was just thinking.. geez, that's a lot of chips. Great story.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> That's Tortuga in 50 years! 8*)


Lordy, Jim.. I hope I don''t have to go thru ANOTHER 50 years of this.:rotfl:



PenMakerWillie said:


> Haha, I was just thinking.. geez, that's a lot of chips. Great story.


No, Willie...That's not a LOT of chips... *THIS* is a *LOT* of chips...

But...never fear...I've got my own *PERSONAL MAID* !!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Thats pretty cool. I think i have a wood lathe almost as old. My grandpa gave it to me years ago. Just sits in garage.


----------

